# Repeteur Wifi sur une prise CPL



## StoneGuad (14 Juin 2020)

Bonjour a tous, 
Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un couple de prises CPL, dégouté de l'instabilité des repeteurs WiFi que j'ai placés dans toute ma maison ( debit variable, puis nul, puis réapparaissant, puis disparaissant, bref...)
J'ai donc acquis ceci : Strong 500.
Ca marche tres bien, et le boitier CPL qui ré-emet en WiFi le signal internet transporté par courant porteur semble bien plus stable, sans grosse perte de débit.
Puis j'ai ensuite acheté ceci : Strong CPL Kit Power . En fait un boitier CPL d'Extension.
Comme ma maisonnée est peuplée d'ado, et de pré-ado, tous tombés dans la soupe Apple dès la naissance, il y a du MacBookAir et du iphone un peu partout, et vous l'aurez noté : Inexistence de prise ethernet sur ces idevices.
Donc j'ai branché sur ma prise CPL d'extension ceci : Un repeteur Wifi Heden, avec un cabe ethernet, pensant que j'aurai un nouveau spot WiFi.
*Que nenni.*
Mes Idevices captent bien le spot du Heden, s'y connectent,  *mais pas à Internet*.
Mon iPhone d'ailleurs est clair sur le sujet, il m'affiche ceci : ( le nom du réseau du Répéteur Heden s'appelle "Wifi-Repeater")





Ou est mon erreur ?
Merci de vos avis


----------



## lepetitpiero (14 Juin 2020)

Sur la config du repeteur surement...  on peut ( je l'avais fais pour quelqu'un sur des belkin) soit créer un reseau wifi soit étendre le reseau existant...  il faut peut-être sinon simplement le synchroniser


----------



## JLB21 (14 Juin 2020)

StoneGuad a dit:


> dégouté de l'instabilité des repeteurs WiFi


Bonjour,

Curieuse ton appréciation des répéteurs wifi mais peut-être n'as-tu pas eu de chance dans ton choix ?

J'utilise *celui-ci* depuis avril 2019.

Je n'ai *jamais* eu la moindre déconnection et *jamais* eu à le re-connecter malgré quelques relances de ma box fibre.
Et n'ai jamais observer non plus la moindre variation dans les débits.


----------



## ericse (14 Juin 2020)

Bonjour,
En fait c'est plutôt cela qu'il te faudrait : https://www.strong.tv/fr/products/powerline/powerlwf500eu
Là tu essayes d'en fabriquer un à partir de 2 autres appareils pas prévus pour fonctionner ensemble, pas sur que ce soit possible


----------



## StoneGuad (14 Juin 2020)

JLB21 a dit:


> Curieuse ton appréciation des répéteurs wifi mais peut-être n'as-tu pas eu de chance dans ton choix ?



J'utilise ceci : Wavlink
et ceci : Heden
et en effet, des fois ca marche tres bien, parfois... plus d'internet.
On est bien connecté à ces routeurs, mais débit nul.
Alors on se rapproche de la box du salon, et la il y a du débit...
On retourne auprés des repeteurs : Rien.
Je les resette (débranche du 220v et rebranche, et la ca remarche un certain temps.

Depuis la mise en place d'un couple CPL, aucune coupure de ce type.
je précise que j'ai mis ceci relié par ethernet a ma Box : Strong
et ceci dans une chambre éloignée : Strong
en fait c'est ce Kit que j'ai mis en place : Strong

J'ai entendu ou lu une théorie selon laquelle les Répéteurs de ce type émettent "a l'horizontale" et non de façon "sphérique"...
De quelle maniere les ondes Wifi sont elles émise ?


----------



## StoneGuad (14 Juin 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> En fait c'est plutôt cela qu'il te faudrait : https://www.strong.tv/fr/products/powerline/powerlwf500eu
> Là tu essayes d'en fabriquer un à partir de 2 autres appareils pas prévus pour fonctionner ensemble, pas sur que ce soit possible


Oui, oui, tu as tout a fait raison, la preuve en est , c'est que le produit que tu désignes , je l'ai mis en place et ca marche parfaitement bien.
Mais je croyais a une certaine compatibilité technologique, meme si les produits sont de marque différente...
Il y a une prise Ethernet sur ceci : 




et une prise Ethernet sur cela : 




La connexion me parraissait donc évidente.

Donc cette prise Ethernet qu'il y a sur la prise CPL , c'est uniquement pour y brancher une imprimante ou un PC Windows ? Pas un autre terminal lambda Ethernet tel un routeur Wifi ?
C'est restrictif, quand meme ?


----------



## ericse (14 Juin 2020)

C'est ton boitier répéteur qui n'a pas cette possibilité, mais il en existe avec 2 ports ethernet, un entrant et un sortant :


----------



## Polo35230 (14 Juin 2020)

Salut,
Ça devrait marcher…
Brancher le répéteur Heden sur le boîtier CPL d’extension Strong est peut-être une fausse bonne idée…
Fais un test en mettant le répéteur Heden sur une prise électrique dans la même pièce que le spot wifi Strong.
Comme l’a dit lepetitpiero, c’est peut-être seulement un pb de synchronisation.
Appuie sur le bouton WPS du Hotspot wifi Strong, puis sur le bouton WPS du répéteur Heden pour l’associer au Strong.


----------

